# Funny animal pics



## Twitch_80 (May 30, 2011)

OK so when Im bored I often google random stuff and have found some funny pics, seahorse hotdog etc. Just thought Id start a thread and hope Im not the only one. Post any you have.

Im yet to find a dressed up animal that actually looks happy though.














The last one is my puppy (18 months old) in his usual sleeping spot. (2 seat couch)


----------



## woody101 (May 31, 2011)

hhahahahaha


----------



## Crystal..Discus (May 31, 2011)




----------



## Twitch_80 (May 31, 2011)

The bird looks about as happy to be hosed as the pug does to be in an outfit lol. Great pic.


----------



## snakeluvver (May 31, 2011)

lol Love the bird being chased by the tigers :lol: :lol: :lol:

Anyone seen Icanhascheezburger.com? Its a site with loads of funny pictures with captions (mainly cats)


----------



## lizardloco (May 31, 2011)

I have a friend with a tawny frog mouth and whenever you spray it with water it opens it's wings up and goes up and down like an air-conditioner.

That little puppy is the new Justin Bieber!


----------



## kawasakirider (May 31, 2011)

Twitch_80 said:


> View attachment 202924
> 
> The last one is my puppy (18 months old) in his usual sleeping spot. (2 seat couch)


 
That last pic of the dog on its back reminds me of my male maltese, spud. 

When we moved to tassie, we had a wood fire and he used to lay like that on the slate tiles underneath it. It didn't matter if you opened the door to chuck a log in, he'd keep sleeping there. One day I was putting a log on the fire, and we has having a nap under the door. The fire had been going for a couple of weeks, so it was hot, and full of coals. A large ember that was glowing red fell out and onto his stomach! It took him a while to notice, but when he did, my God was it funny! He jumped alright, haha. He went back to sleep in the same spot about a minute later (he had no proper burns, I checked him out).


----------



## sammie-leigh (May 31, 2011)

the last one is probably more cute then funny


----------



## Torah (May 31, 2011)

love them


----------



## TomsPhotos (May 31, 2011)

Lol


----------



## tom-the-herpie (May 31, 2011)

Sorry I'm messaging from my iPhone and boxhedjr was alredy logged in so i ment to say lol on this account


----------



## AshleighMarie (May 31, 2011)

i love pugs and french bulldogs haha


----------



## Defective (May 31, 2011)




----------



## AshleighMarie (May 31, 2011)

Pugsley potter


----------



## Tristan (May 31, 2011)

http://28.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_lhex7x6Dsu1qghnk9o1_500.jpg


----------



## Twitch_80 (Jun 1, 2011)

Amazing pics, gold.


----------



## Jazzz (Jun 1, 2011)

hey i dunno... my dog looks pretty happy with herself =]


----------



## Twitch_80 (Jun 1, 2011)

Hahaha cute, a bow huh, my girl wants to dress our dogs up, Im not so keen. We have a kelpy x heeler x something as well but until I find camera I cant put pics up. Smart little thing.


----------



## Pinoy (Jun 1, 2011)

This is my friends dog...

I lost it when I saw this pic


----------



## Jazzz (Jun 1, 2011)

I need to get that for my dogs!! A batman and robin one would do nicely =]


----------



## Twitch_80 (Jun 1, 2011)

None of the dogs look happy still.. lol


----------



## Pineapplekitten (Aug 5, 2011)

Some of these are goodies..  Luv the Turtle


----------



## Twitch_80 (Aug 6, 2011)

That 3rd one is great..


----------



## Serpentess (Aug 6, 2011)

Some of my dog and cat. 
Note, that plastic tube with the cat is a fish tank siphon.


----------



## Pineapplekitten (Aug 6, 2011)

haha nice its funny how dogs luv to hang the tongue out in the wind.. Must be exhilarating lol





I like that 4th one chantelle.. its awesome


----------



## Serpentess (Aug 6, 2011)

Pineapplekitten said:


> haha nice its funny how dogs luv to hang the tongue out in the wind.. Must be exhilarating lol
> View attachment 212820
> 
> 
> I like that 4th one chantelle.. its awesome



Hahahaha. Looks so happy. The black dog with the purple collar in the pictures I put up is the only dog I've known to keep their mouth closed out the window, lol.


----------



## Snakewoman (Aug 6, 2011)

Some of our animals


----------



## Bonustokin (Aug 6, 2011)




----------



## Twitch_80 (Sep 14, 2011)

bonustokin; bahahaha, cheerful looking little fellow!!


----------



## slim6y (Sep 14, 2011)

This fella used to shower with me - quite a lot actually....


----------



## KingSirloin (Sep 14, 2011)

View attachment 217727


...


----------



## Tassie97 (Sep 14, 2011)

http://www.thedanosphere.com/wp-content/uploads/2008/12/n10126284_41036231_3109.jpg


----------



## sammie-leigh (Sep 14, 2011)




----------



## pythrulz (Sep 14, 2011)




----------



## Smithers (Sep 14, 2011)

BeatBoy Bustin a move


View attachment 217756


----------



## jedi_339 (Sep 14, 2011)

Tassie97 said:


> http://www.thedanosphere.com/wp-content/uploads/2008/12/n10126284_41036231_3109.jpg



I find that one more sad actually 

Those are some of the deformities that white tigers can be born with due to in breeding


----------



## eitak (Sep 14, 2011)

This is bruce in the car getting comfy




How bella sits most of the time




Hes desexed and he has it backwards. Im not sure if he is, or I am more confused!!


----------



## Jen (Sep 14, 2011)

My rescue staffy cross - Becks, and Nefertari, our other staffy cross.


----------



## gosia (Sep 14, 2011)

Tristan;1971396
[IMG said:


> http://28.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_lhex7x6Dsu1qghnk9o1_500.jpg[/IMG]



Thats priceless!!! He/she looks so SAD!!!


----------



## Bonustokin (Sep 14, 2011)




----------



## vampstorso (Sep 25, 2011)

Not sure how this fits in with swearing rules...apologies if it breeches them...


----------



## kawasakirider (Sep 25, 2011)

jedi_339 said:


> I find that one more sad actually
> 
> Those are some of the deformities that white tigers can be born with due to in breeding



That's a liger.


----------

